# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  Apps de Apple

## albertoile

Hola buenas no se dónde poner este tema tengo un iPhone y un iPad y se que hay apps de magia me gustaría que alguien me diera una lista para descargarlos muchas gracias

----------


## maenk

TeleFoto.Es imprescindible a mi parecer.
También creo recordar que ellusionist y theory11 tienen unos cuantos.Busca en el appstore a estos creadores

----------


## elmoronta

Mnemonicosis- Para aprenderte la mnemonica de tamariz.
Magic XP- Está nombrada por el foro.

Un saludo

----------


## pau18

Yo he visto hasta barajas invisibles.. Pero no se como se llama..
Tambien hay una que te permite "traspasar" monedas y cartas al m&#243;vil... Creo que se llama Card2Mobile o Coin2Mobile

Salu2 Pau

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## magopicas

Card2phone es.

----------


## Ray0

Card2phone  invisible deck   y iforce  las mejores.

----------


## Ray0

telefoto  alguien la tiene :Confused:  sabe como funciona :Confused:  es buena?? cuantas imágenes puedes tener :Confused:  saludos.

----------


## Ray0

nadie puede decirme algo sobre la app de telefoto :Confused: ?

----------


## waas

Este sitio web tiene très nuevas aplicaciones de magia: http://ho-creative.com

----------

